# Laptop power supplies



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

If anybody is looking at upgrading their wallwarts to laptop or printer power bricks,and you're scrounging up used bricks,check them for amp output.
I've managed to gather up (8) used 19.5 volt 3.42 amp bricks lately,and out of the 8, i managed to get 3 usable ones.

I use my lightbulb tester to test them,it has a setting that draws roughly 3.33 amps at 19.5 volts,and the majority of the used bricks i found,wouldn't hold the load for more then an instant before they tripped out.
The 3 i kept would hold the 3.33 amp load , the rest went into the recycle bin.
Rick


----------

